# Other games distracting you?



## Ami Mercury (Jun 10, 2014)

Have you gotten any new games that are just so good, they are distracting you from New Leaf? Talk about it here!

For me I recently got two. Mario Kart 8 and Wind Waker HD (Which I got for free, by getting MK8). They are just so much fun and distracting. I am finding it hard to play New Leaf

Seriously, is anyone else getting distracted from by other games they have?


----------



## ladylotte (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been playing Rune Factory 4 on my ds, and I'm also working on borderlands 2 again. Animal crossing is getting worked in in smaller doses, but I play the game slow anyway.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 10, 2014)

I know I tend to get obsessed and really deeply immersed in games I play, and I can only really play one game at a time, so I've been specifically not playing any new games until I finish at least one or two of my New Leaf goals. There's a chance that once I start playing another game, I may not come back to New Leaf or the Bell Tree forums, so I want to accomplish what I can before I take the first step away. 


Pokemon X and Y are waiting for me~
(I bought the download codes from these forums, by spending ingame bells for forum currency, so if for some reason I end up dropping New Leaf, in a way it'll be like Animal Crossing's legacy living on.)


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know how I'm going manage three towns once I get my hands on Omega Ruby.  If anything, ACNL has been distracting me from new games. I'm still on world two in Kirby: Triple Deluxe.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 10, 2014)

Hah xD this is all too true for me. I am currently playing ACNL in doses as I am fixated on my PSP Trails in the Sky; having so much fun with that JRPG I do still have  ways to go on ACNL to decorate my town and finish as it were so it does still keep me busy. I am jealous about Wind Waker=P I loved it when I had it, if I could play it again it'd be my priority^_^


----------



## shirocha (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been so distracted by Bravely Default and Fire Emblem Awakening that I've only been visiting my town once every two or three days :$ It'll be even worse once I get Tomodachi Life. I'm so sorry, villagers >u<


----------



## locker (Jun 10, 2014)

Watchdogs, Mario kart 8 and now Pikmin 3 are all making it hard to play animal crossing but all in all new leaf is still the best game and i try to get more time in on it than the other games lol


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 10, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I don't know how I'm going manage three towns once I get my hands on Omega Ruby.  If anything, ACNL has been distracting me from new games. I'm still on world two in Kirby: Triple Deluxe.



Same here. I can't wait. I already selected some members of the team. Walrein and a Fighting type for sure. Probably getting a Mudkip as my starter, since Mega Swampert seems like a great Mega Evolution for the team. (Though I doubt it will be better than the Blaziken I just did some breeding to get in X! Max IV in all stats, Adamant Nature, Female, Speed Boost. Poison Jab, Earthquake, Flare Blitz, and Hi Jump Kick. Plus it's the team's Mega Evolver) 

Also I LOVE Kirby Tripe Deluxe. Got it on release date, along with my 2nd copy of new leaf! (Also, as an AC fan I LOVE the name of World 4 in the game) I <3 Kirby games!!!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, last week I got Mario Kart 8, and started Pokemon Platinum. I'm starting to get back into Animal Crossing though. It's going to be bad this summer/fall, some games are coming that I really love. I'll still try to check up on my town everyday, I might not play as much though.


----------



## LadyVivia (Jun 10, 2014)

Disney Magical World


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 used to be an issue for me, but I haven't touched that game in a few days...should get back into it, luckily summer's coming in like 2 days for me so yay for me there.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 10, 2014)

dunno if this is the right place for this but anyway

ive been playing wildstar, finishing up ace attorney: dual destinies, rune factory 4, and a petsite named flight rising. ive p much abandoned all 5 of my towns, cept for my main which i do log onto in case i need to pay someone bells for art. i burnt out of AC so hard i dont even know why im still on tbt lmfao,


----------



## Primalia (Jun 10, 2014)

Harvest Moon New Beginning, my first HM game and it takes up nearly all my game time now


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 10, 2014)

I bought Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies today and decided to take a stab at beating Apollo Justice before I play that. I also plan on replaying a couple of Zelda titles this summer.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 11, 2014)

When Pokemon XY came, I played Y like 2 months without checking my town at all xD I'm so happy that nothing bad happened there. I'm a lil bit scared that when the Hoenn remakes come out I'll forget ac once again..


----------



## WonderK (Jun 11, 2014)

Warthunder and Planetside 2. Been playing these a bit lately instead of focusing on a project in my town.


----------



## xxyume08xx (Jun 11, 2014)

I also just got Rune Factory 4, I've been playing that like no tomorrow xD


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 11, 2014)

Pokemon X/Y made me take my first actual hiatus from AC, to the point where even after I stopped playing X/Y so much, AC didn't seem as appealing to me anymore. >_> (But thankfully, I snapped out of it and started playing again, lol)


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 11, 2014)

Not only is the late part of this year going to be bad for me playing new leaf due to:
Omega Ruby
Disney Infinity 2.0
Lego Batman 3
Smash Bros. (Even going to get some of the option figures, that store data for custom versions of characters. NEED THAT ONE OF KIRBY!!!! HE IS MY FAVORITE NINTENDO CHARACTER)
Sonic Boom
Phoenix Wright Trilogy
Phoenix Wright Vs. Professor Layten.

But next year there is:
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
New Zelda (Just like Skyward Sword, it looks WAY better than Twilight Princess)
New Star Fox (FINALLY!)

Seriously. It is like Nintendo WANTS us to stop!


----------



## Fairytale (Jun 11, 2014)

Pok?mon Y did, I played it every day and I didn't pay attention to AC:NL. I didn't play for three months. I never play Pok?mon anymore, but I can't wait for Alpha Saphire. I also really want Tomodachi and Kirby. Kirby has been my favourite character since ages. Tomodachi sounds really fun. It's almost summer vacation, still need to go to school for a month. ;.; After that, I'm going to play Luigi Mansion, and Kid Icarus again. I really wanna finish them. Oh, and Smash bros!


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hahah everyone is saying this, but Pokemon X does things to my brain. I have been addicted to it since it came out. I'm working on chaining shinies right now and it is driving me completely insane


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 11, 2014)

My intrest in ACNL will take a dive once the fall hits. Super smash in October & Pokemon Sapphire in November!


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Jun 11, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 and Tomodachi Life for me.   I missed the one year anniversary in game because of them. :'(


----------



## Sidewalk (Jun 11, 2014)

Brave Frontier on my hp.

First time i didn't log-in to AC for 1 whole day... 

Even when paying pokemon X i still play ac every day for a while.... hmm....

My molly T.T


----------



## Queen Greene (Jun 11, 2014)

WoW

lol


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 11, 2014)

Skyrim D:


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2014)

At the moment it's_ Mario Kart 8_, _LoZ: Wind Waker_, and _Final Fantasy X_ distracting me from AC. And I'm also trying to get back into _Harvest Moon: A New Beginning_.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, it happens from time to time for me, but only when I'm trying to juggle 3-4+ games at a time or when I'm REALLY heavily invested in one game and one game alone. It's happened recently with Mario Kart 8, between juggling that, Skyrim (though most of that time was spent modding it rather than playing it ), Blacklight: Retribution, and Blade Symphony, I dropped AC for about a two and a half weeks. Picked it up again a few days ago though, and I'm in the middle of TTing back to the present from where I left off


----------



## Titi (Jun 11, 2014)

I play a lot of PC games but ACNL is a different activity so not really. I don't have any other 3DS games and don't really want any either so I'm good.


----------



## Rendra (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been playing Disney Magical World since it came out in April. I've spent so much time on it that I only was doing the bare minimal in NL just to make sure everything was OK in my towns. But now that I've completed all of the quests & gotten all 100 stickers in DMW, I just re-play the quests to gather more items for outfits/furniture/food. For the last week or so, I've strarted playing NL more than just the bare minimal.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 11, 2014)

Nope! I keep checking back everyday. 

The only time a game drew me away from New Leaf was back last winter when I got Pokemon X and even that didn't last long. 

New Leaf is honestly my favourite 3DS game at this current point in time.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 11, 2014)

the game of life


----------



## jolokia (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't buy a lot of games... I've still only got ACNL and Pokemon for 3DS lol. Even at the height of my Pokemon Y playing I was still checking my AC town daily. Can't see that changing when ORAS arrives. I've come to see ACNL more as a virtual-pet sort of thing than a game though. It's just become something I do every day: load it up and say hi to all my little guys.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 11, 2014)

_I've kind of quit ACNL temporarily since I kind find a town and am done with trying. Tomodachi life is pretty similar and quite entertaining too. That is the game that has stopped me from ACNL.

Ami, can you tell me more about Windwaker HD? My brother bought MK8 and I want to get it as my free game as well :3_


----------



## Explosivo25 (Jun 11, 2014)

3DS-wise? No. I don't plan on playing anything new for the time being unless I get Tomodachi Life for my birthday.

Hetalia fan games have been eating up a lot of my time, though.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2014)

I still make my daily rounds on New Leaf, but Tomodachi Life has most of my attention right now.


----------



## Celes (Jun 11, 2014)

Tomodachi Life has really distracted me. It feels like a chore having to go through my ACNL town to fish for pings and to find fossils. Dx
I now spend 15 Min only on ACNL now and play like 5 hours on Tomodachi Life. Dx


----------



## dude98 (Jun 11, 2014)

Kirby Triple Deluxe and Plauge Inc. (If mobile games count)


----------



## n64king (Jun 11, 2014)

I've got like 20 games bothering me to be finished. They're getting done too lol Too many goodies came out at once back there *glares at WiiU & 3DS*


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 11, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I've kind of quit ACNL temporarily since I kind find a town and am done with trying. Tomodachi life is pretty similar and quite entertaining too. That is the game that has stopped me from ACNL.
> 
> Ami, can you tell me more about Windwaker HD? My brother bought MK8 and I want to get it as my free game as well :3_


Pretty much the same game as it was on Gamecube, but with enhanced Graphics. Later you can sail MUCH faster, they lowered how tedious the Tingle quest is. Plus quite a few other tweaks to it to enhance it. Honestly I like it a lot!


----------



## f11 (Jun 11, 2014)

Tomodachi life and Mk8


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 11, 2014)

bump


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 12, 2014)

I haven't really bought any new games to play, but people just want to play games with me like crazy lately. I have been wanting to sit around, watch YouTube videos and play don't starve, but with regents and finals coming up, and with my 9 year old neighbor wanting me to play minecraft with him constantly, and this other kid in my grade (who has Asperger's syndrome) wanted me to play new leaf with him, so I accepted out of being nice ^^ hasn't been too bad actually.. Just adds to my stress. A lot.


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 
just got it working on all the characters


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought Persona 4 Golden maybe a week ago and I'm so addicted to it o-----:


----------



## Warrior (Jun 17, 2014)

To me I don't really see other games as distracting me, playing a wider range is more fun an interesting I find. I play mk8 in small doses, along with loz;link between worlds, I still go back to windwaker hd, pikmin 3, mario 3d world, nintendo land, and pokemon x from time to time too. 


However I can tell when fantasy life comes out it'll be like a remorseless black hole and be my go to game for MONTHS


----------



## RayOfHope (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, technically New Leaf is getting in the way of Harvest Moon, hehe. But now all of a sudden I have the urge to do some farming when I really should be cycling, and I'm too busy planting crops and milking cows to finish my town's landscaping...


----------



## MayorShelby (Jun 19, 2014)

Harvest Moon A New Beginning and Tomodachi Life get in the way for me.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 21, 2014)

Just got a Wii U finally. Been playing the crap out of Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 22, 2014)

Tomodachi Life has been distracting me from playing Pok?mon X and Animal Crossing: New Leaf along with other games I have lately.


----------



## magmortar (Jun 26, 2014)

Not gonna lie - for me it's the other way around.  New Leaf is getting in the way of other games, haha. I could be playing Bravely Default, my Y version nuzlocke, Persona 2, or my mountains of other SMT games but I instead choose to waste away the day with new leaf.


----------



## Improv (Jun 28, 2014)

Tomodachi Life _was_ distracting me but now I hate the game so I'm back to New Leaf.

I should be finishing up FEZ but nope here I am sitting in New Leaf.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes replaying an old favorite, {pokemon explorers of sky} And tomodachi life wich I got yesterday. ;;


----------



## Raviex (Jun 28, 2014)

Due to the steam sales lately, I decided to pick up They Bleed Pixels. It may be a little violent but I never thought I'd get hooked quite this much on a rage game. I'm even to the point of actually trying to get some of the harder badges in it.

Asides from that I've been working on finishing out Bravely Default and been helping get a minecraft server back up and running ^^


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2014)

No, I don't play many games.


----------

